
Show HN: Txt.wav – Text Animation Library - eorge_g
http://www.stilllife.studio/txtwav
======
j4_james
On IE and Edge, every sentence becomes prefixed with the string "null". This
appears to be caused by the code that clears the element content with:

    
    
      el.innerHTML = null;
    

Changing that to a blank string fixes the issue for me, i.e.

    
    
      el.innerHTML = "";

~~~
eorge_g
thanks!

~~~
nthcolumn
'Meh, thanks'. cool stuff btw.

------
eorge_g
Thanks for checking out our project! We made this after recreating this
functionality a few different times and love giving back to the open source
community.

Dependency free, super compact animation library. Enjoy!

------
koytch
Select the text to enjoy fully in reverse video.

------
SimeVidas
First thought: accessibility issues.

~~~
gok
Yep, this totally kills VoiceOver (haven't tried other screen readers) the way
it's implemented. Each letter gets read separately. Check out ARIA.

------
anotheryou
what have we done to deserve this?

------
horsecaptin
Feature request: blinky text.

~~~
theophrastus
I'll regard this 'request' as a bit of wry sarcasm ;)
([https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/HTML/Element/bl...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/HTML/Element/blink) )

------
thekonqueror
Nice! My first thought was this is a text-to-speech engine.

------
z3t4
I wonder if it's possible to increase readability or _fun factor_ or
programming code by adding animations. Like an evaluation to color
highlighting. I'm sure you will hate the idea but is there actually any R&D in
this area?

~~~
stingraycharles
This is a great idea. It pretty much adds a new dimension to syntax
highlighting, and can be used for many additional semantics. Network
communication, dangerous functions / race condition alerts, async behavior,
etc etc.

I wonder whether there are any Emacs packages for this.

------
Volt
`txt.avi` could be more descriptive.

------
Deadsunrise
Not working on Firefox 48.0.1

~~~
awqrre
It works on Firefox 48.0 / Ubuntu (but I had to allow scripts from
cdn.rawgit.com in uMatrix)

------
taivare
can you put this on a CDN so I can bring it into Codepen ?

~~~
eorge_g
yes definitely that is on the list for this week as well as making it
available as an NPM module.

using rawgit.com might be a good workaround until then.

thanks for the interest

------
izolate
The first 3 seem to be the same effect at different speeds. Quite a limited
feature set.

